# Forum > MMO > Star Wars: The Old Republic > SWTOR Exploration >  Exploring Ilum a Wintergrasp-like Zone

## Seminko

*Exploring Ilum a Wintergrasp-like Zone*

This is more of a informative video, while still an exploration  :Smile: 

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## zyyz

Nice but show us how you did it!

----------


## stevensmite

woot cool dude!!!!

----------


## Kingheller

thank you man

----------

